# Renting 20-24 ft Boat in Caribbean



## sroberts209 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi There!

My apologies if this question is not appropriate for this Forum.

My wife and I are have been learning how to sail for the past two years on J24s and Sonars. 

Does anyone know of a place in Florida? the Caribbean? that has a nice bay, and decent wind, where we could rent a boat each day and cruise around and practice our skills.

Most places I've found want to charter larger boats, and the Bitter End Yacht Club (recommended by the Manhattan Sailing School) is super expensive and hard to get to.

Any ideas? Thanks so much,
Stephen


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Why stick with a 24 footer? We sail a Lancer 25 off the coast of Maine just about every weekend that we can, from May through October. In 5 weeks, 1 day, we will be on our second BVI trip, bareboat chartering a 31 footer. It's a bit bigger than your J24, with a few more systems but if you can sail a 24 you can sail a 31.

contact

Joann Higgins
Bareboat Charter Broker 
[email protected].

The rate was very good. The service was excellent. The boat was "older" (9 years) but in great repair and much better than our 1975. You'll need a "sailing resume'." PM me if you want more info. I'll send you my resume' for reference.


----------

